# how much lp do you use?



## dtrumpet101 (Jan 26, 2009)

we installed a propane insert this summer when oil was through the roof. We used it as the primary heat source until a couple of weeks ago. Our prebuy price was $3.50/gal for 250 gals. We averaged between 3 and 4.5 gallons a day using just for heat and cooking. I am nearly out of the 250 gals prebuy so I called today to see what the new price is and they said based on my usage it would be 3.60 but would continue to honor the 3.50 price. I thought it would be cheaper given our usage but maybe we don't use much. I have no frame of reference, so...
How much do you use and how much do you pay for it? and where are you from...we're in CT.
Thanks.


----------



## spadafore (Jan 27, 2009)

I bought 250 gallons of LP new years eve day.  I own my own tank and was able to buy it for 1.75 a gallon.  I have used 10 percent the last 26 days due to the fact that I try to use wood as much as possible.  Man 3 something a gallon and I'd be broke and cold.  I live in northwest Ohio.


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I've never priced it, but that sounds expensive given the price of fuel(s) right now.  Did you get other quotes?


----------



## vgrund (Jan 27, 2009)

$2.47 per gallon, but I buy about 1800 gallons per year.


----------



## newguyjoe (Jan 27, 2009)

3.57/G.... went with pellets, saving a bundle.


----------



## MaineMike100 (Jan 27, 2009)

I own my own tank and had 85 gal. delivered on Jan. 15th for 2.01/gallon.  That's the lowest I could find in So. Maine.  I use 3-400 gallons per year for hot water, gas dryer, kitchen range, and a small amount for a space heater which is only used in very cold weather.  I like the flexibility of owning the tank since I can "shop around" for the best price whenever I order.   Of course now I wish I had purchased a larger tank to be able to take advantage of the seasonal lower prices.


----------



## fueldude (Jan 27, 2009)

We use about 350 gallons a month with furnace, gas log, range, and water heater. Old house with very little insulation.


----------



## Fire Bug (Jan 28, 2009)

$2.09 per gallon in Northeast Penna.

John


----------



## dbjc364 (Feb 8, 2009)

Here in Central Maine we have a propane cook stove, and a small Quadra-Fire log propane in the dining room. Our guy comes every 2 weeks,and we havent used the log stove much-so we're averaging 10 gals. a month @$2.95 a gal. I use the log set when its too chilly sitting at the comp,we have the pellet stove on the other side of the house.I want the oil to last till April 1st if I can.then we'll no longer use oil,changing to a wood stove.


----------

